# Bermagui 24/1 - 27/1



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Heading up to Bermagui for a few days with nought but YakFishing in mind.

Will be passing through Eden on the way for a nice early morning fish with "Knot-So-Fast" 8) on wednesday 24th. Will then continue onto Bermas and try a few areas kindly suggested by Milt :wink: chasing some Tailor and apparantly rippa sized Salmon.

Anybody interested in fishing around Bermas (or Eden), day or nite over these dates PM me.

mate is also taking me prawning (1st 4 me) so the promise of fresh fish and prawns on the BBQ has me salivating


----------

